# Thoughts on a solution for customers wanting bowl cleansers that don't harm tanks?



## 6th Density (Nov 29, 2010)

I've been experimenting it on my own toilets. Manufacturers have been trying to tackle this conundrum for a while. They've come out with stuff like the Fluidmaster 8300P8 Flush 'N' Sparkle Toilet Bowl Cleaning System. Yet they rape you for the refill cartridges.

Yet what I've been doing to my own toilets is buying a container of 1" bromine tablets from my local pool supply house. I break the tablets up in chucks and drop them down my overflow tubing on my toilet tank. So no actual chemical get's into the tank. The fragments of the tablet fall inside the flush chamber of the bowl itself. 
When one flushes the toilet..., well, you know the rest.
I usually have to add more about every 2 months. But other than that, the bowl stays clean.


What are your thoughts on this?

Anyone else tried it?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The important part is that the chemicals do not get into the tank where they degrade rubber components, and that chunks of the chemical, which can block the internal water passages of the bowl, cannot enter the bowl...

I'd consider those to be minimum specifications for a bowl cleaner...


----------



## 6th Density (Nov 29, 2010)

Good point!
Thanks for the input.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

Use of ones hand and a rag with Mr. Clean usually cleans bowel good.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Ghostmaker said:


> Use of ones hand and a rag with Mr. Clean usually cleans bowel good.


I really REALLY hope that's a typo!!!


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Haha


----------



## Nlindbert (Sep 10, 2010)

Mr. clean seems a little harsh on the bowels IMO!


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Letterrip said:


> I really REALLY hope that's a typo!!!


BaaaaHaaaa !!


----------



## gordyloo (Dec 7, 2013)

Personally i think you should keep your mister clean as far from your bowels as possible. Lol


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

Gets it real clean.. Merry Christmas all and hopes for a very profitable New Year to all..


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

When my older customers ask about cleaners, I ask them if they wear dentures. Tell them if they do to dump the water from the denture cup into the bowl instead of down the lav drain. It helps to keep it clean.
The younger ones I tell to get a toilet brush, or keep putting chemicals in the tank & I'll come out every 6 mos. & install a new ballcock & flapper for $150.:laughing:


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Bar Keepers Friend powder. Good stuff.
Gotta use a toilet brush, though.


----------



## 6th Density (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for all the input guys!:yes:

The reason why I bring it up is because I used to be able to look up under the rim of my toilet to find flush holes full of black crud. That in my opinion is the leading culprit behind the bowl getting dirty so quick.

Redwoods got a point, and my experiment could lead to a slow flushing toilet or even worse. But, the bromine is definitely bleaching out the black crud under the rim, and thus cleaning out the black crud inside the chamber that a brush cant reach.

They ought to make an expanding foam spray that a customer could shoot up various flush holes to get the chemicals to move from the bowl's viteous flush chamber and expand upwards. Of course, temporarily, until one flushes the tank to flush out the chemical cleaner.


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

Use a straightened out piece of coat hanger for the jets under the rim.


----------



## 6th Density (Nov 29, 2010)

Yea, but that doesn't really clean out the flush chamber.


----------



## 6th Density (Nov 29, 2010)

Figured it out..., from all things, customer reviews on the product.

Fluidmaster 8300P8 Flush 'N' Sparkle Toilet Bowl Cleaning System - Amazon.com

Just cut the cartridge base with a hacksaw. Add your own Clorine or Bromine tablet chunks to the altered cartridge, reinsert, problem solved!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

6th Density said:


> Figured it out..., from all things, customer reviews on the product.
> 
> Fluidmaster 8300P8 Flush 'N' Sparkle Toilet Bowl Cleaning System - Amazon.com
> 
> Just cut the cartridge base with a hacksaw. Add your own Clorine or Bromine tablet chunks to the altered cartridge, reinsert, problem solved!


Or get the KaBoom one with the screw top...


----------

